# need a replacement fan for a Marshall AVT100 Amp



## jlemoine (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi All

Does anyone know where to get replacement parts for Marshall Amps?

My son has a ValveState AVT100 AMP, the little fan in back is making a lot of
noise and needs to be replaced. It is the same size as those found in
many computers (40mm) but is 24 volts, most computer fans are 12v.
Marshall does not seem to publish a spares list and I don't know of any 
good repairshops that would have this part in the Edmonton area. 

Thanks
John


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Did you could check with the repair depts at Long and McQuade, Axe, etc. ?


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

L&M repairs = over priced. go to a local shop


----------



## jlemoine (Apr 21, 2006)

*Thanks, I fixed it myself*

Thanks for the suggestions, I ended up buying a 12 Volt fan at my local
computer shop and put a resistor in line with it to bring the voltage down
to a workable level.
A 330 Ohm 1 watt resistor in series seems to bring the volatge down to around 12 volts.

John Lemoine :smile:


----------

